# Cubase vs Logic in 2022: A Comparison



## DLMusic2013 (Dec 30, 2021)

Hey all, 

I'm somewhat new here but wanted to start a convo around this topic. I've been producing on Ableton for years (mostly doing electronic music) and am moving to more trailer music/production music work and have been dissatisfied with Ableton's updates and feature sets so i'm looking to get fully setup in a new DAW. I own both Logic and Cubase and have dabbled in both and am somewhat familiar with both, so those are what i'm focusing on. I know other DAWs exist with different features and strengths (Studio One, DP, Reaper etc etc) but since I already own Logic and Cubase and am somewhat familiar with them those are my main considerations.

I recently read through this awesome thread: https://vi-control.net/community/threads/cubase-vs-logic-pro-x.70030/

It's a bit old now and both DAWs have been updated a bit, Logic Pro X is on 10.7 and Cubase is on 11. Each DAW has features that I really love and I find it hard to make a decision which one to fully setup in. I just built out my template in Logic (I use VEP 7 Server to host 75% of my samples on a second PC and the rest are in DAW). The only other main consideration is I use a Mac and I know some people used to say Logic's performance is still more reliable when on a Mac (and that Cubase is better on PC) and I wonder if that's still mostly the case. I know that a lot of composers in LA mostly use Cubase on PC rigs and that outside of that Logic is commonly used as well.

I honestly could go either way. I love Logic's performance and stability but some things drive me mad. I want to re-arrange my aux tracks in the mixer, for example, and it's so tricky to. I want more color options. Cubase has gotten so good the last few updates and I REALLY miss using the Logical Editor for making macros to use on a touch screen. Logic's midi transform is cool but not quite as capable.

I would love to hear your thoughts on what you like about either. I'm going to start 2022 with my template on one of them and I simply cannot decide which. I use a blend of orchestral Kontakt samples, tons of Omnisphere, tons of synths but I also do a lot of audio editing/stretching (thank you Ableton). Keep in mind my use case is on Mac Pro trash can (Big Sur) with a second PC running VEP 7 Server over Ethernet. Thank you all SO MUCH for your insight!!

Daniel


----------



## AEF (Dec 30, 2021)

Logic's latest updates haven't done much for me, and have been having strange bugs here and there with Monterey and 10.7.


----------



## DLMusic2013 (Dec 30, 2021)

AEF said:


> Logic's latest updates haven't done much for me, and have been having strange bugs here and there with Monterey and 10.7.


Ya this concerns me, the amount of bugs in Logic. Hanging notes, tracks slipping out of time when looped, the midi transform is really buggy and I often can't change any of the values...

This is on a fresh install of both Logic 10.7.2 and Mac 11.6 : (


----------



## DJiLAND (Dec 30, 2021)

I use Nuendo. What I envy Logic is the overlapping view of CC and the plug-in multi-mono support.


----------



## RSK (Dec 30, 2021)

I hear y


DLMusic2013 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I'm somewhat new here but wanted to start a convo around this topic. I've been producing on Ableton for years (mostly doing electronic music) and am moving to more trailer music/production music work and have been dissatisfied with Ableton's updates and feature sets so i'm looking to get fully setup in a new DAW. I own both Logic and Cubase and have dabbled in both and am somewhat familiar with both, so those are what i'm focusing on. I know other DAWs exist with different features and strengths (Studio One, DP, Reaper etc etc) but since I already own Logic and Cubase and am somewhat familiar with them those are my main considerations.
> 
> ...


I hear you. I've been a Logic user since 2002 or so and some things about Cubase are enticing. I've played around with it and really like it, but until they have made the transition to iLok and the dongle is unnecessary, Cubase is a no-go for everyday work. If I was still working exclusively on a desktop that wouldn't be the case.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Dec 31, 2021)

AEF said:


> Logic's latest updates haven't done much for me, and have been having strange bugs here and there with Monterey and 10.7.


I second this. Nothing show stopping, just strange quirks.

Sorry Dan - I haven't used Cubase since around 1998 so I'm not in any position to recommend either way. I will say though, that you'll be stuck in an infinite loop if you continue to compare the daws as both are great. So, set a "deadline", make the choice, shut your eyes and force it through!


----------



## Saxer (Dec 31, 2021)

Logic user here since ages. Main reasons for my Logic workflow are:

- Chain-Link connected editors. My editors are always open and show the selected region I'm working on in different windows (as list, as piano roll, as score). No window open window close... it's all there, always.
- Score editor: Readable notation already shown in realtime while recording. I use that a lot when going from piano sketch to orchestration.
- Screen sets: combinations of windows (event list, piano roll, score, mixer, movie...) saved and recalled. i.e. for scoring I have a screen set showing strings only in the score editor. Or strings and woodwinds... or brass and wood... or piano roll plus automation lane...

I think using Logic like Cubase (opening and closeing the piano roll window all the time) is a waste of Logics strength.


----------



## Bullersten (Dec 31, 2021)

I moved from Logic to Cubase a few months ago. In terms of actual capabilities, there are broadly similar. The comparison is really about how easy it is to execute a task in one compared to the other.

In my opinion, here are the advantages of Cubase:
1. It is highly configurable so you can easily define your shortcuts and macros to fit your workflow.
2. The midi editor facilitates handling multiple instruments at once as you can select which instrument you want to edit from within the display.
3. The audio mixdown functions make exporting stems a pain-free experience.
4. In the mixing console, the gain knob is perfect for gain staging, and the channel settings great for initial corrective processing.
5. Last but not least, anyone getting tired of paying a premium for Mac computers can move to PC and carry on as usual.

And here are the advantages of Logic:
1. Vast instruments, amp modellers, and loop libraries coming out-of-the-box.
2. Streamlined user interface with a lot of predefined MIDI and Audio functions available at a click.

My view is that Logic is best for someone beginning music production or someone whose workflow naturally fits into Logic's out-of-the-box functionalities. But for a composer/producer who wants a DAW to adapt to a specific workflow, I think a move to Cubase is beneficial.


----------



## Saxer (Dec 31, 2021)

Bullersten said:


> But for a composer/producer who wants a DAW to adapt to a specific workflow, I think a move to Cubase is beneficial.


It's funny that I would say exactly the same about Logic. But yeah, it really depends on what you want to do and what you expect.

Changing DAWs is a bit like changing your main instrument: Grand Pianos are unwieldy and expensive, so why don't you play the trombone? It's even louder!


----------



## Dewdman42 (Dec 31, 2021)

They both have their pros and cons, and its really a personal decision. Don't overlook Digital Performer.


----------



## AEF (Dec 31, 2021)

Dewdman42 said:


> They both have their pros and cons, and its really a personal decision. Don't overlook Digital Performer.


I have made the move to DP in light of not being thrilled with Logic lately.

Huge learning curve though.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Dec 31, 2021)

It’s not too bad once you wrap your head around it. The groove3 tutorials are excellent


----------



## 48khz (Jan 3, 2022)

I'm a former Logic hardcore user. Now I'm mostly on Cubase (Nuendo, Bitwig).

Horrible in Logic:

- NO macros !!!
can't understand how one can work without it. macros are extreme timsavers. In Cubase e.g. I can fire up multiple macros with just one key command.

- aux send automation latency bug !!!
never been repaired since decades. Anyone who sends a lot of signals and builds sidechains over various buses knows exactly what is meant. timing of automation is completely broken. this is a well known bug.


----------



## AEF (Jan 3, 2022)

Dewdman42 said:


> It’s not too bad once you wrap your head around it. The groove3 tutorials are excellent


Yes once I got my head around it i find it to be my favorite. But it did take a bit of work. The sheer number of features is incredible.


----------



## DLMusic2013 (Jan 3, 2022)

48khz said:


> I'm a former Logic hardcore user. Now I'm mostly on Cubase (Nuendo, Bitwig).
> 
> Horrible in Logic:
> 
> ...


Since you’re using Nuendo I’d love to ask if there’s any limitations from a music productions standpoint? I crossgraded to Nuendo years ago when I thought I would dabble in game audio, my understanding is that Nuendo has all the features of Cubase Pro and then extra stuff.

Things like Macros and the Project Logical editor are in Nuendo also? I also saw that Cubase 11 included Mac performance improvements (Using the Metal engine) but wasn’t sure if this applied to Nuendo as well. Thanks!


----------



## Living Fossil (Jan 3, 2022)

Bullersten said:


> 4. In the mixing console, the gain knob is perfect for gain staging, and the channel settings great for initial corrective processing.


While it's often overseen, in Logic you can use VCAs to change the gain staging on different levels.
There's the main fader (which affects everything) and then you have VCAs for things that are inside of a folder. So i guess that's not really a difference. 


Something that really nerves me around 50 times a day in Logic is the positioning problem in the chain-linked piano roll: When you select a region, the actual position is usually not in the visible part of the window. In order to see it, you have to move the position first.


----------



## composingkeys (Jan 3, 2022)

DLMusic2013 said:


> Since you’re using Nuendo I’d love to ask if there’s any limitations from a music productions standpoint? I crossgraded to Nuendo years ago when I thought I would dabble in game audio, my understanding is that Nuendo has all the features of Cubase Pro and then extra stuff.
> 
> Things like Macros and the Project Logical editor are in Nuendo also? I also saw that Cubase 11 included Mac performance improvements (Using the Metal engine) but wasn’t sure if this applied to Nuendo as well. Thanks!


Nuendo has Macros and Project Logical Editor like Cubase. Nuendo essentially is Cubase Plus (mostly centered on post production additions but also has game audio features and other additions). Cubase sometimes introduces new features first but Nuendo will also include these when Nuendo releases its newer version.


----------



## Bullersten (Jan 3, 2022)

Living Fossil said:


> While it's often overseen, in Logic you can use VCAs to change the gain staging on different levels.
> There's the main fader (which affects everything) and then you have VCAs for things that are inside of a folder. So i guess that's not really a difference.


Well, Cubase adds a pre-inserts gain knob on every track created so even though you can of course have a similar setup in Logic (by adding a Gain utility as a first insert for example), I think Cubase has the edge there for ease-of-use.


----------



## Living Fossil (Jan 3, 2022)

Bullersten said:


> Well, Cubase adds a pre-inserts gain knob on every track created so even though you can of course have a similar setup in Logic (by adding a Gain utility as a first insert for example), I think Cubase has the edge there for ease-of-use.


Yeah, the Gain plugin is among the most used ones in Logic (but usually not as first insert).


----------



## Joseph JP (Jan 3, 2022)

We should all wait for Cubase 12 to be released to make it a fair comparison between Cubase and Logic year-wise.


----------



## A.G (Jan 3, 2022)

I'm a Cubase & Logic user from their v1.0 until now. Both are useful for me (Cubase for studio recordings and mixing, Logic for some arrangements and custom MIDI FX processing).

Lately, I noted that Apple kicked out a lot of Logic long time users by limiting the latest Logic versions to the latest OS versions (Big Sur & Monterey) at the moment. 
This policy forces the Logic users to buy new Apple computers and iOS devices which is a sort of hardware/software genocide. Cubase is not dependent on the latest OS (at least fewer ones).


----------



## Ozinga (Jan 4, 2022)

I love new Logic samplers, DMD, pattern editor, summing stacks, easy user patch library, more streamlined interface, but for me Cubase has the edge with big sessions using macros, track-plugin search, visibility presets, nested folders, better export features, easier automation and cc editing. 
Also weirdly Cubase works a lot better with Apple Silicon on my M1 Max with the latest Monterey. With Logic I get cuts and CPU spikes with just Alchemy. I guess a bug fix should be out soon.


----------



## davidson (Jan 4, 2022)

The way you can edit midi velocities in cubase has tempted me for years now. I'm still hopeful logic improves in this area because currently it absolutely sucks.


----------



## SupremeFist (Jan 4, 2022)

Living Fossil said:


> Something that really nerves me around 50 times a day in Logic is the positioning problem in the chain-linked piano roll: When you select a region, the actual position is usually not in the visible part of the window. In order to see it, you have to move the position first.


Not if you turn Catch off?


----------



## Living Fossil (Jan 4, 2022)

SupremeFist said:


> Not if you turn Catch off?


I'm not sure if i understand the question?


----------



## SupremeFist (Jan 4, 2022)

Living Fossil said:


> I'm not sure if i understand the question?


If you turn off Catch in the piano roll then it will show the contents of a selected region even if the playhead is currently somewhere else. But maybe I misunderstood what was irking you!


----------



## Living Fossil (Jan 4, 2022)

SupremeFist said:


> If you turn off Catch in the piano roll then it will show the contents of a selected region even if the playhead is currently somewhere else. But maybe I misunderstood what was irking you!


My problem is that i want Logic to show the actual position (= where the playhead is) in the region.
But in order to achieve this, i have to move the playhead first in order to show the correct position after a region is selected. Logic can't correctly show the selected section in longer regions without that movement.

(i talked about this issue with Emagic on the phone 20 years ago, and it seems the problem is still not solved).

p.s. if i don't forget i will document the issue with screenshots next week. I'm still on vacation...


----------



## SupremeFist (Jan 4, 2022)

Living Fossil said:


> My problem is that i want Logic to show the actual position (= where the playhead is) in the region.
> But in order to achieve this, i have to move the playhead first in order to show the correct position after a region is selected. Logic can't correctly show the selected section in longer regions without that movement.
> 
> (i talked about this issue with Emagic on the phone 20 years ago, and it seems the problem is still not solved).
> ...


Ah I see, I got into the habit ages ago of quickly pressing spacebar twice to make the playhead show up in the editor, agree that's weird.


----------



## Living Fossil (Jan 4, 2022)

SupremeFist said:


> Ah I see, I got into the habit ages ago of quickly pressing spacebar twice to make the playhead show up in the editor, agree that's weird.


I have that habit too, but often i have the playhead at an exact position within the bar when editing different parts. and when moving back and forth, the playhead won't go back to the required position.
And that's a workflow killer...


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jan 4, 2022)

I primarily use Logic, but still use Cubase 10 occassionally.

Cubase Pros
Much more suited for VEPro users, the routing options are excellent.
Unless updated in Cubase 11, you can't export video with embedded audio

Cubase Cons
Too cluttery and I cannot stand the colour schemes...looks like it was designed by Fisher-Price Lol.

Logic Pros
You can export video with embedded audio quickly
I love the colour scheme, very easy on my eyes for long sessions
Tons of great content
Rock solid (for me, anyways. I'm on Big Sur with the latest Logic update)
Dynamic track loading has allowed me to ditch my slave PC and VEPro

Logic Cons
Very limited options for VEPro routing. But thanks to my 2020 iMac, I no longer use VEPro.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Jan 4, 2022)

Logic’s track organization is lacking compared to Cubase (no nested folders, no track search, very limited hide / visibility functionality). On the other hand, Logic has a much better articulation editor and inspector design vs Cubase’s accordion. But then again, Cubase’s MIDI editor has some nice features like MIDI data transform handles and showing multiple CC lanes. But then Logic has ARA support and a far superior score editor view. But wait, Cubase has extensive macro capabilities and the control room is really handy.

So…pros and cons. Neither is perfect. Both are supremely useable.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jan 4, 2022)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Logic’s track organization is lacking compared to Cubase (no nested folders, no track search, very limited hide / visibility functionality).


No, but track stacks work really well, I just wish you could stack within a stack. You can also create key commands for hiding/unhiding tracks based on certain parameters.


----------



## Crossroads (Jan 4, 2022)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Logic’s track organization is lacking compared to Cubase (no nested folders, no track search, very limited hide / visibility functionality). On the other hand, Logic has a much better articulation editor and inspector design vs Cubase’s accordion. But then again, Cubase’s MIDI editor has some nice features like MIDI data transform handles and showing multiple CC lanes. But then Logic has ARA support and a far superior score editor view. But wait, Cubase has extensive macro capabilities and the control room is really handy.
> 
> So…pros and cons. Neither is perfect. Both are supremely useable.


Cubase does have ARA support though

Oh and @Jeremy Spencer, Cubase does support exporting video with embedded audio.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Jan 4, 2022)

Jeremy Spencer said:


> No, but track stacks work really well, I just wish you could stack within a stack. You can also create key commands for hiding/unhiding tracks based on certain parameters.



They don't work that well for the reason you (and I) mentioned - you can't nest. Which makes large templates unwieldy. And Logic has key commands for hiding groups - but not for showing just a single group. Which means if you have groups like woodwinds, strings, brass, percussion, choirs, etc. and you just want to view only the woodwinds, you have to go toggle all the other groups to hide.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Jan 4, 2022)

Crossroads said:


> Cubase does have ARA support though



Ah right you are.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jan 4, 2022)

Crossroads said:


> Oh and @Jeremy Spencer, Cubase does support exporting video with embedded audio.


Finally! This has been a long time coming.


----------



## Ivan M. (Jan 4, 2022)

When you miss a keyboard shortcut, Logic flashes the entire screen with white. Whoever thought that was a good idea is... #$^[email protected]*!!!!... not so wise... If Cubase doesn't flash like that (I don't use it), then that's a big plus just like that.

Logic still looks better though. Cubase UI looks strange, unfinished, not pleasing to the eye, it's just off, can't say exactly why (there's a thread about that, a designer explains it).

I find myself feeling very frustrated and like a masochist when editing and navigating midi in Logic. You can't view multiple tracks as readonly while editing one. Don't know about Cubase, I should probably try it.


----------



## aeliron (Jan 4, 2022)

Ozinga said:


> I love new Logic samplers, DMD, pattern editor, summing stacks, easy user patch library, more streamlined interface, but for me Cubase has the edge with big sessions using macros, track-plugin search, visibility presets, nested folders, better export features, easier automation and cc editing.
> Also weirdly Cubase works a lot better with Apple Silicon on my M1 Max with the latest Monterey. With Logic I get cuts and CPU spikes with just Alchemy. I guess a bug fix should be out soon.


Do you still get the spike when an audio track (in non-record mode) is selected? Logic will often spike if an instrument track is selected.


----------



## Bullersten (Jan 4, 2022)

Ivan M. said:


> Logic still looks better though. Cubase UI looks strange, unfinished, not pleasing to the eye, it's just off, can't say exactly why (there's a thread about that, a designer explains it).
> 
> I find myself feeling very frustrated and like a masochist when editing and navigating midi in Logic. You can't view multiple tracks as readonly while editing one. Don't know about Cubase, I should probably try it.


"Look and feel" is extremely subjective and has a massive influence over how people experience a piece of software. It is the kind of debate that is never ending.

Definitely give Cubase demo version a try. If you dont like it, it will have cost you a few hours of your time, but if you love it, it could save you a lot of time in the future.


----------



## Ivan M. (Jan 4, 2022)

Bullersten said:


> it will have cost you a few hours of your time


And a dongle :D The demo requires the usb dongle! xD


----------



## Bullersten (Jan 4, 2022)

Ivan M. said:


> And a dongle :D The demo requires the usb dongle! xD


Ah the Pro version yes, but I think Cubase Elements is software activated. It wont be the full beast but it should be enough to figure out if your MIDI editing frustrations disappear when using it.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Jan 4, 2022)

Having used both Logic and Cubase extensively, I like things from both - and one DAW that is trying to incorporate some things from both is Studio One. I'm not a _huge_ fan of it because it is still missing a number of things I'd like to see, but on the flip side, it does incorporate some nice workflow functionality - taking the good stuff from other DAWs. Free demo so you might want to check it out. I've started using it more with a modular template approach and it works quite well.


----------



## gst98 (Jan 4, 2022)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Logic’s track organization is lacking compared to Cubase (no nested folders, no track search, very limited hide / visibility functionality). On the other hand, Logic has a much better articulation editor and inspector design vs Cubase’s accordion. But then again, Cubase’s MIDI editor has some nice features like MIDI data transform handles and showing multiple CC lanes. But then Logic has ARA support and a far superior score editor view. But wait, Cubase has extensive macro capabilities and the control room is really handy.
> 
> So…pros and cons. Neither is perfect. Both are supremely useable.


Is 64 groups not enough visibility functionality? Screensets and mixer customisation too… Im curious what does Cubase have that logic is missing, other than search that would be nice. No plug-in search in Logic is the most baffling for me, especially from the creators of spotlight.

And although they aren’t official, I use 3 layers of nested folders in my template and have never had any issues doing so. 

Logic is capable of 99% of the MIDI transforms that cubase does, although not often discussed. And personally I don’t get the love of multiple open CC lanes. The more lanes open the more room it takes up, or you have to sacrifice and make them smaller. Same reason I don’t love expression maps. Logic lets you visibly overlay your CCs and with my left hand using Metagrid I can change lane faster then it takes to move the mouse pointer to a different lane. 

Thing I’m surprised no one mentions is how incredible logics auto save is. Never lost a piece of work, and paired with time machine I can go back to any point to retrieve previous iterations.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Jan 4, 2022)

gst98 said:


> Is 64 groups not enough visibility functionality? Screensets and mixer customisation too… Im curious what does Cubase have that logic is missing, other than search that would be nice. No plug-in search in Logic is the most baffling for me, especially from the creators of spotlight.
> 
> And although they aren’t official, I use 3 layers of nested folders in my template and have never had any issues doing so.
> 
> ...


Re. 64 groups - see my other comment on how hiding works and why that it is not very efficient. Cubase supports visibility agents along with macros which makes track management extremely powerful and fast.

The nested folder hack is ok but is not robust and can break things (pretty badly) as well. An officially supported, though-out implementation would be better.

Logic has a lot of MIDI transforms - that's great. I'm not talking about that - I'm talking about piano editor workflows. Just because you can't see the value of multiple CC lanes, that doesn't negate their value - I use it pretty frequently. Also, Cubase supports track lane presets tied to keyboard shortcuts so it is much faster to get to the exact CC lane you want vs. CMD-Y through all of the ones used to find what you need (or going to the menu if it isn't used yet).


----------



## samphony (Jan 4, 2022)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> They don't work that well for the reason you (and I) mentioned - you can't nest. Which makes large templates unwieldy. And Logic has key commands for hiding groups - but not for showing just a single group. Which means if you have groups like woodwinds, strings, brass, percussion, choirs, etc. and you just want to view only the woodwinds, you have to go toggle all the other groups to hide.


I would rather prefer Logic getting a tracks list, search in all areas and visibility features like show only tracks (selected/soloeds at playhead etc. )


----------



## Bullersten (Jan 4, 2022)

gst98 said:


> Im curious what does Cubase have that logic is missing, other than search that would be nice.


For large templates management, I have a macro in Cubase that hides/shows all disabled tracks.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jan 4, 2022)

Bullersten said:


> For large templates management, I have a macro in Cubase that hides/shows all disabled tracks.


Me too, but you cannot hide/track certain track groups. 

How are you nesting track folders within folders? I didn't think this was possible in Logic.


----------



## Bullersten (Jan 4, 2022)

Jeremy Spencer said:


> Me too, but you cannot hide/track certain track groups.
> 
> How are you nesting track folders within folders? I didn't think this was possible in Logic.


Yes, I use nested folders. As you point out, the folders do remain in view even if they only contain disabled tracks, but this macro is already a massive saving of screen real estate. I use it a lot.

The Logic equivalent would be to hide/show all tracks that are "Off". I never managed to do it but maybe someone here figured it out.


----------



## SupremeFist (Jan 4, 2022)

Bullersten said:


> The Logic equivalent would be to hide/show all tracks that are "Off". I never managed to do it but maybe someone here figured it out.


There is a key command for "hide/show empty tracks" (ie those without midi regions).


----------



## Bullersten (Jan 4, 2022)

SupremeFist said:


> There is a key command for "hide/show empty tracks" (ie those without midi regions).


Not exactly the same but good enough. I suppose it must only be available in a newer version of Logic than the one i have i.e. 10.4.8.


----------



## gst98 (Jan 4, 2022)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Re. 64 groups - see my other comment on how hiding works and why that it is not very efficient. Cubase supports visibility agents along with macros which makes track management extremely powerful and fast.


That can be a 1 click via macro, from the way you described. But pretty sure you can do the same via screensets too. 



ALittleNightMusic said:


> The nested folder hack is ok but is not robust and can break things (pretty badly) as well. An officially supported, though-out implementation would be better.


It's robust for me, but yes an officially supported version would be better



ALittleNightMusic said:


> Logic has a lot of MIDI transforms - that's great. I'm not talking about that - I'm talking about piano editor workflows. Just because you can't see the value of multiple CC lanes, that doesn't negate their value - I use it pretty frequently. Also, Cubase supports track lane presets tied to keyboard shortcuts so it is much faster to get to the exact CC lane you want vs. CMD-Y through all of the ones used to find what you need (or going to the menu if it isn't used yet).


Hence the reason I said personally. Was just mentioning it as I tend to see people talking about multiple CC lanes as the absolute best way to work is all, realistically there are plenty of valid ways for people to work. Cubase's cycle through is similar to Logic, other than they don't overlay


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Jan 4, 2022)

gst98 said:


> That can be a 1 click via macro, from the way you described. But pretty sure you can do the same via screensets too.


Screensets don't save track visibility or group state.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jan 4, 2022)

Bullersten said:


> Yes, I use nested folders.


Is this a hack? I’ve never been able to do this.


----------



## IFM (Jan 4, 2022)

Jeremy Spencer said:


> Is this a hack? I’ve never been able to do this


I made a thread a while back showing how this was done. It takes some trickery but it is possible.


I used Logic for years, still even have some recent projects done in it, but decided to do a large number of projects back in Cubase 11 and really have grown to love it. 

I still have plenty of gripes with it though, and one show stopper might very well be I'll need to upgrade the Mac once the new machines come out but then with Cubase 12, VST2 support is gone and many plugins I have still don't support it. That means any older projects would not function. Yes, I could "move" those plugins to run on VEP but ASIO Guard and VEP do not mix very well. Logic definitely wins for me there as well as the GUI and file management.

Logic, sadly, has become a nightmare on my MP 6,1. The GUI is horrifically slow when there are a lot of tracks showing on the main window, and it randomly causes Eucon to crash as well. I've tried all the recommended fixes but it's just an issue with the OS and the age of the computer. Cubase on the other hand has no issues. 

P.S. You can adjust the colors in Cubase to make it look very similar to Logic.


----------



## samphony (Jan 5, 2022)

SupremeFist said:


> There is a key command for "hide/show empty tracks" (ie those without midi regions).


Which doesn’t work as soon as you involve show/hide groups.


----------



## Ozinga (Jan 5, 2022)

aeliron said:


> Do you still get the spike when an audio track (in non-record mode) is selected? Logic will often spike if an instrument track is selected.


Hi,

Not as much but yes. The problem is I get random spikes even when the project is idle, and my projects from 2017 4core i7 iMac are having a hard time to play at all.

There is a topic going on about this on Apple Logic Forum where a lot of people have the same issue. 






Terrible performance on M1 Pro 16 inch Ma… - Apple Community







discussions.apple.com


----------



## Bullersten (Jan 5, 2022)

Jeremy Spencer said:


> Is this a hack? I’ve never been able to do this.


Nope, i use cubase 11. Maybe you are using an older version?


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jan 5, 2022)

Bullersten said:


> Nope, i use cubase 11. Maybe you are using an older version?


Sorry, I meant Logic. It’s a feature I love about Cubase, I just wish Logic allowed nested folders without using a hack.


----------



## IFM (Jan 5, 2022)

Jeremy Spencer said:


> Is this a hack? I’ve never been able to do this.








Nested Folders in LPX Workaround


I found a way to create nested folder stacks in LPX. Here is a video. You will need to view full screen to see what I am doing (4k monitor capture). Steps: 1- Create a Folder stack 2- Create a Summing Stack inside the folder stack or place one inside the folder stack (I did this) 3- Create a...




vi-control.net


----------



## Jett Hitt (Jan 5, 2022)

I used Cubase for a long time, and I finally switched to Logic. There are things that I like about both of them and things I hate. In the end, though, it was really just about stability. Logic is rock solid on my Mac (except with Sine, but that's a different matter). Cubase was always a bit touch and go, and so I switched. I can't speak for 10.7, as I am stuck on 10.5 and Mohave, but I am pretty happy with the switch. Also, someone mentioned colors limitations for Logic. There are customizable skins that you can buy, but I have never been that bothered by it, not enough to pay money.


----------



## Favedave (Dec 2, 2022)

Bullersten said:


> Well, Cubase adds a pre-inserts gain knob on every track created so even though you can of course have a similar setup in Logic (by adding a Gain utility as a first insert for example), I think Cubase has the edge there for ease-of-use.


I am new to Cubase and I cannot find this feature. And the manual sux :( How do I add this pre inster gain knob?


----------



## Favedave (Dec 2, 2022)

Ivan M. said:


> When you miss a keyboard shortcut, Logic flashes the entire screen with white. Whoever thought that was a good idea is... #$^[email protected]*!!!!... not so wise... If Cubase doesn't flash like that (I don't use it), then that's a big plus just like that.
> 
> Logic still looks better though. Cubase UI looks strange, unfinished, not pleasing to the eye, it's just off, can't say exactly why (there's a thread about that, a designer explains it).
> 
> I find myself feeling very frustrated and like a masochist when editing and navigating midi in Logic. You can't view multiple tracks as readonly while editing one. Don't know about Cubase, I should probably try it.


Cubase looks like an old Atari program. It's almost as if the programmers first made it on an Atari and never upgraded their sense of style


----------



## Olympum (Dec 2, 2022)

Favedave said:


> Cubase looks like an old Atari program. It's almost as if the programmers first made it on an Atari and never upgraded their sense of style


That's a good thing, right? Although I miss Amiga more.


----------



## Markus Kohlprath (Dec 2, 2022)

Favedave said:


> I am new to Cubase and I cannot find this feature. And the manual sux :( How do I add this pre inster gain knob?


In the mixer it's under the pre tab as there is a low cut and hi cut which can be handy as well. Or in the channel control window at the eq section left there is a little knob for it. I use it all the time.


----------



## Zedcars (Dec 2, 2022)

Favedave said:


> I am new to Cubase and I cannot find this feature. And the manual sux :( How do I add this pre inster gain knob?


There’s a gain control in the equaliser section of the Channel Settings for each audio track. Click on the “e” next to the track name in the Inspector in the Project Window to access the settings:






Channel Settings


You can open each MixConsole channel in a separate Channel Settings window. This allows for a better overview and easy editing of individual channels and their settings.




steinberg.help





You can also see all the input gain controls in the Mixconsole:






Making Input Gain Settings


The Pre-Gain slider allows you to change the level of a signal before it reaches the EQ and the effects section. This is useful, as the level going into certain effects can change the way the signal is affected. A compressor, for example, can be driven harder by raising the input gain. You can...




steinberg.help


----------



## Eulenauge66 (Dec 3, 2022)

Favedave said:


> Cubase looks like an old Atari program. It's almost as if the programmers first made it on an Atari and never upgraded their sense of style


Funny. I think about the same about the Logic GUI. Looks like a grey, depressing, post-socialist apartment block. Cubase in comparison looks modern, in my opinion.

But that’s the subjectivity of taste, aye.


----------



## Vik (Dec 3, 2022)

Eulenauge66 said:


> I think about the same about the Logic GUI


I don't think any of them look like an old Atari program.


----------



## Zedcars (Dec 3, 2022)

Vik said:


> I don't think any of them look like an old Atari program.


Wow - the first sneak peak of Cubase Pro 13? 

I do miss the simplicity of those days. Far less functions and options than the million and 1 we have now, but somehow it seemed I use to get more done and had more creativity back then!


----------



## IFM (Dec 4, 2022)

gst98 said:


> Is 64 groups not enough visibility functionality? Screensets and mixer customisation too… Im curious what does Cubase have that logic is missing, other than search that would be nice. No plug-in search in Logic is the most baffling for me, especially from the creators of spotlight.
> 
> And although they aren’t official, I use 3 layers of nested folders in my template and have never had any issues doing so.
> 
> ...


Strangely after working on a piece for someone today that I started inCubase ended up moving to Logic as C12 ended up crashing on me and for some reason the MIDI editing and timing wasn’t hitting where I wanted. Then I needed to use the Engine plug-in so worked out in the end.


----------

